# Illinois Bag salt pricing



## traviswalker007 (Oct 13, 2006)

50lb bags at 4.20 plus tax 40 bags to a skid @ 168.00 a skid plus tax. If anyone is interested let me know as i am ordering 32 skids next week. Bulk salt is going for an outrageous price anywere...125.00 to 135.00 a ton, and just to let you know there screwing you. I called Russo Power in Chicago and asked for bulk salt price, 130.00 a ton, so i told the guy i got a quote from carghill at 65.00 at ton just to see what he would say, and he said he would beat it???? so hold on to your boots this year for bulk salt, looks like its going to be a "bag" year...lol


----------



## Bird21 (Sep 4, 2008)

I have numbers from 129- 145.00 per ton delivered. This is gonna be a big slip and fall year for those that don't spend the money. We have our salt set at the market rate on our contracts so as salt goes up so do we. I would like to hear more about Russo's beating that price!!!


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

*from town and country in markham 167th and kedzie*

I have early buy bags of salt available.
A full truck of 18 pallets (882 bags) is $4.00 a bag cash/check/charge. And $250.00 for freight. Month of September special pricing only.

Picking up in Markham will be $4.50/bag, call for availability.

I also have special bulk pricing for September if you are interested.

I am hoping to have the rest of my salt and calcium product pricing by the end of the week. Fingers crossed!!!!

I will keep in touch.

Please feel free to call with questions and orders!

Best Regards,

Amy Rice
Purchasing/Direct Ship

3900 West 167th Street
Markham, Illinois 60426

708-596-7200 Ext. 43
Cell: 708-514-3730
Fax: 708-596-4650


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

yeah this blows,looks liek im going back to bagged salted proflos on the dumps and pickups..so basicly 4.20 per 50lbs bag thats about .40 more bag then i was paying last year i have 3 pallets left from last year


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I found calcium chloride mix for $7.00 per 50 lbs which is nice compared to the $11.00 per 50 lbs I got quoted here in town....


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

just to update everyone I can pick up 80lbs ice a way bagged salt 5.56 a bag
50lbs 3.63 prices are only good till october 15th i going tomorrow morning to start up with 5 pallets i have 3 left over from last year and in 3 weeks or so ill get another 10

also guys looking for delievery i can get 50lbs rock salt 3.77 a bag if you order a full semi (18 pallets)


----------



## Champion Equip. (Sep 22, 2008)

PTL, where are you getting your bagged salt from. Im in Ohio and have customers asking to buy bagged salt. Im looking for about 100 skids. Thanks in advance


----------



## DavidF250 (Sep 22, 2008)

Id like to get a truck of bagged salt spread 20 ton last yr please contact me Peoria IL 3093035087


----------



## DavidF250 (Sep 22, 2008)

ptllandscapeIL;583622 said:


> just to update everyone I can pick up 80lbs ice a way bagged salt 5.56 a bag
> 50lbs 3.63 prices are only good till october 15th i going tomorrow morning to start up with 5 pallets i have 3 left over from last year and in 3 weeks or so ill get another 10
> 
> also guys looking for delievery i can get 50lbs rock salt 3.77 a bag if you order a full semi (18 pallets)


im intereste call 3093035087 serious buyer


----------



## Champion Equip. (Sep 22, 2008)

If the price is right Id buy up to 150 skids. Serious buyer. How much more would freight be to Ohio or what kind of price can I get if I come pick it up with that size purchase?


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Good luck with Russo's. Just got there contract and its all bs. Down payment, bla bla and definately all bs. A whole group of us backed out from Russo's and went with another supplier.


----------



## pelt35 (Oct 6, 2003)

*salt*

Hey guys Farm & Fleet has Solar salt onsale for 3.89 for 50# bag til Sun. I gonna get a coupla pallets today 49 bags on a pallet just FYI


----------



## ferdinand711 (Oct 25, 2006)

I know a place where you can get $3.29/50lbs. bag of rock salt until October 31st.


----------



## afralich (Aug 7, 2007)

*where*

Are you going to keep it a secret?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

afralich;602063 said:


> Are you going to keep it a secret?


Maybe he was referring to Midwest Trading, im not totaly sure but this is what it is now. The price has gone up and it's now 3.81 (for over 9 pallets) and 3.89 for under nine pallets with a min order of two. This is the price for orders placed by the tenth of October, today. The phone number is 630-365-1990. Delivery is $75 flat rate for the Chicago land area.

. . . . . . Wow I think i just typed the entire flier


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

newlooklandscp;590441 said:


> A whole group of us backed out from Russo's and went with another supplier.


Thats what I like to hear !


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

pelt35;591204 said:


> Hey guys Farm & Fleet has Solar salt onsale for 3.89 for 50# bag til Sun. I gonna get a coupla pallets today 49 bags on a pallet just FYI


solar salt doesnt work to the same as well as regular rock, at least not that i have seen -


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

No-solar salt DOES NOT work as well.
Solar salt is a finer grain and won't melt thru thicker ice as well as regular rock salt. It'd be Ok in "black ice" conditions though. 
The other thing is b/c the grain is finer it goes thru the salter alot faster and does not "throw" as far, so you end up w/ a dense pattern behind the truck and thats about it.


----------



## ferdinand711 (Oct 25, 2006)

afralich;602063 said:


> Are you going to keep it a secret?


it's AMTURF interprises, they're in Gary, IN. call JOE CLINE @219-712-3660 and tell him you've been reffered by Ferdinand of FBA Landscape Services, LLC.


----------



## ferdinand711 (Oct 25, 2006)

just been there this afternoon and the price is already $5.30/ 50lbs.bag. DARN:crying::crying::crying::crying: good thing I had ordered 15 pallets already with the $3.29.


----------



## schwicke1 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Call me*



Champion Equip.;589182 said:


> If the price is right Id buy up to 150 skids. Serious buyer. How much more would freight be to Ohio or what kind of price can I get if I come pick it up with that size purchase?


I can help you out on bagged salt. Give me a call 563 382 5866 and I can quote different sizes


----------

